# Controller



## mstrlucky74 (Jun 4, 2020)

Right now I have this one but would like something "smart" that I can control with phone. Do they exist. I'm a newbie and just got in ground sprinkler last summer. I have two in ground control boxes for front and back . Front has 4 zones and back has 3 zones.

Any recommendations for controller under $200 that can be controlled via phone S thanks

https://www.hunterindustries.com/support/controllers/pro-c


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

I am using the Rain Bird STI8-2.0, couldn,t be happier.


----------



## potatochip (May 28, 2020)

Rachio Gen 2. Best controller there is.


----------



## mstrlucky74 (Jun 4, 2020)

Well I bought the rainbird because that was the only reply then I saw about the Rachio when another post came up..lol, I'll review both a little more then return one.


----------



## potatochip (May 28, 2020)

I think overall most controllers are pretty great now. The ability to turn on/off zones with your phone is huge when fixing or adjusting sprinklers. There are some features that some have that others don't, but overall I don't think there is a huge gap between most of the high end controllers. I bet the Rain Bird is great.


----------



## SouthernTiftuf (12 mo ago)

Rachio 3 and best decision I made in my irrigation projection. So smart and easy to use


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

potatochip said:


> I think overall most controllers are pretty great now. The ability to turn on/off zones with your phone is huge when fixing or adjusting sprinklers. There are some features that some have that others don't, but overall I don't think there is a huge gap between most of the high end controllers. I bet the Rain Bird is great.


I concur. I just looked over the features on your controller, seems pretty identical to what I have on mine. The playing field is getting pretty level.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I prefer Rachel because that it their main business, selling controllers. The others sell it because they noticed the competition. If I had to swap, i would use opensprinkler, but i like open source programs


----------



## TampaBayFL (Jul 24, 2020)

Grizzly Adam said:


> I am using the Rain Bird STI8-2.0, couldn,t be happier.


I was about to buy the same, but when I opened up my existing non WiFi Rainbird controller I noticed there was a slot in there for the add on Wi-Fi module and it was "WiFi Ready". So, I may just buy that module instead because the installation will take like two seconds . Otherwise, I'm not sure there will be much difference?

That said, this the controller you have?

Rain Bird ST8O-2.0 Smart Indoor/Outdoor WiFi Sprinkler/Irrigation System Timer/Controller, WaterSense Certified, 8-Zone/Station, Compatible with Amazon Alexa (2.0 replaces Obsolete ST8O-WIFI) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07N3DTQH4/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_R7X926H6F6QJEH3RXQ0T?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

TampaBayFL said:


> Grizzly Adam said:
> 
> 
> > I am using the Rain Bird STI8-2.0, couldn,t be happier.
> ...


You should have the same app experience as I have once you install your wifi module. Yes, that is the same basic controller I have, except mine is the indoor version (same except without the waterproof box).


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

I have the B-Hyve 6 Station smart controller from Lowe's. Has served me very well for 120$. Monitors weather for my zip code, auto rain delay, smart watering feature with all sorts of land and soil type configuration options. They also make the same controller with more zones for your situation.


----------



## pdefeo (Sep 10, 2019)

If you just installed it, you should be able to just change your faceplate to the WiFi version...
https://www.hunterindustries.com/support/pro-c-upgrading-wi-fi


----------



## TampaBayFL (Jul 24, 2020)

Grizzly Adam said:


> TampaBayFL said:
> 
> 
> > Grizzly Adam said:
> ...


I put the Wi-Fi module on, it's gorgeous. I'm not sure why I didn't do this a long time ago. The convenience of doing everything from the phone is worth the price alone.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

TampaBayFL said:


> I put the Wi-Fi module on, it's gorgeous. I'm not sure why I didn't do this a long time ago. The convenience of doing everything from the phone is worth the price alone.


Great to hear! You life just got easier.


----------



## STI_MECE (Aug 4, 2020)

Just to throw in my 2 cents here, rachio can be controlled on the computer as well where as the rainbird is just an app no web based access. Idk about everyone else, but I love toying with my lawn while working my desk job. Not to mention its overall just plain easier making adjustments using a web interface.

In my opinion, that gives the rachio a huge leg up because their controller is popular because of their software (app and web based). It is leaps and bounds ahead of everyone else. rainbird might have an app but I would bet its no where near the same level of performance as compared to Rachio.

Hell I just paid 1000 bucks for a Hunter HCC Metal Controller and I still wish I had my rachio but I have 40 zones now.


----------

